# Oakland county bassin on da yak



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

On Thursday I went on one of my favorite oakland county bass lakes for the first time this year. It's a cold deep lake. fished from 7:30-10. I started out fishing along the 10-15 foot drops along weedbeds where they'd normally be at this time of the year and I caught nothing for the first half hour. Then, I went shallow and I found them on the "islands" of thick weed in 4-6 foot on a brown wacky worm with red sparkles. I then caught 18 largemouth bass in short order. Things seem to be way behind schedule and many of the fish still appeared to look like post-spawn fish and pretty skinny. The biggest one was 18 inches.....didn't find the smallies


----------

